# DBSTalk Instant Messenger NOW AVAILABLE!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you for all your support of DBSTalk.COM in the year 2002! As our Holiday gift to you we are proud to present to you our Exclusive DBSTalk.COM Messenger!

The DBSTalk Instant Messenger is unlike any other IM program!

The DBSTalk messenger features...
Chat with Friends on AOL, Yahoo, ICQ and MSN Messenger all with one compact program!
Instant Message with other DBSTalk.COM Members 
Integrates with DBSTalk.COM website so you can always get the best satellite talk with the click of a button!
Create your own chat room and invite others to join 
Send files to friends and other DBSTalk.COM members!
Use on any computer and your settings will automatically transfer 
100% FREE!! You can share the DBSTalk Messenger with friends and family!
No Popup ads or SPYWARE!
Auto-update feature ensures you are using the latest version 
Supports Windows 9x/ME/NT/XP/2000 _(Sorry no MAC or Unix version available at this time)_
 You can download the DBSTalk.COM instant messenger from http://im.dbstalk.com

We have been working on the DBSTalk Instant Messenger for quite awhile now and feel it is VERY stable! We will continue to work on our Instant Messenger to add new features, new skins and to make it one of the most secure Instant Messengers on the Internet!

A big thanks goes out to our Gold Members who helped to test the software over the past few months!

We hope you enjoy our new instant messenger, feel free to share it with friends and family!

Thanks again for your support of DBSTalk.COM in 2002!

*Happy Holidays from the Staff of DBSTalk.COM*


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Do we get questions about the IM answered here?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sure post em if you got em.  I will answer them if I can. 

BTW a few people have asked me my DBSTalk IM user name so they can add me, it is scottct1

Happy Holidays!


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

OK, a couple of anomalies that I have noticed... emoticons, font, and file only seem to work with DBSTalk IM and not with AIM or Yahoo. I can't seem to get my MSN account to work at all. 

There doesn't seem to be any way to turn off history... there really needs to be a way to do that.

The things that do work, however, work rather well... nice job.

If you really want to compete with Trillian, you have to make it all work with AIM, MSN, and Yahoo. If you do that, you will blow them out of the water!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

MSN changed something in its log in, they are working on fixing it now.  

The emoticons will be working with all services soon (so far they only work when chatting with our DBSTalk members)

THere is a way to turn off the History, I will post later on how to do it. 

This IM is no where close to being done, but everything that works on it (except for MSN at the moment) works well.


----------



## W1CPO (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks Scott... good information.

I know that it is a work in progress, and as I said, the things that do work, work well. Another feature that I really like is the Ad-On Feature. Very slick!

I like it enough to use it instead of Trillian Pro even though everything doesn't work yet!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lestere _
> *If you really want to compete with Trillian, you have to make it all work with AIM, MSN, and Yahoo. If you do that, you will blow them out of the water! *


It would help if it had support for ipmasq....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There are some exciting new features coming soon on the DBSTalk.COM Instant Messanger. I should point out that the DBSTalk Instant Messanger operates via technologies from Integrity Messenger www.integritymessenger.com

Here is a list of some of the new features coming to the DBSTalk Instant Messanger.

An overview on the features that are coming the next few updates. The following features are coming in no specific order, many are currently underway, and some are done:

Server Conversion (IMP Server is now complete)
DBSTalk Instant Messenger is now running its new, highly secured Server Technology. This new server technology allows for fast module based plug-ins of services and features.

Transports to Client (completing)
MSN, AOL, ICQ, and Yahoo transports are now being structured into the all new DBSTalk Instant Messenger Client. We are tired of the current technology experiencing blockages, and annomalies due to its current constraints. Now, each client will be able to operate independently across five networks.

Multilanguage Translation (development)
The ability to translate one language to another prior to transmission to another member in chat.

Biometric Authentication (development, SDK Obtained)
An industry first. The ability to require fingerprint based authentication for corporate users wanting the most secured messaging solution possible.

Multcast File Sending (development)
The ability to highlight multiple contacts, and send a single file.

Multicast Message Sending (development)
The ability to highlight multiple contacts, and send a single message.

Group Chat Enhancements (completing)
The ability to moderate a room: Invite only, secret, scheduled, private, kick, ban, channel operators, and administrators. List of all group chats from within client.

Audio & Video Chat (development)
Currently developing the ability to interact via chat or voice.

Remote Desktop (development)
The ability to share your desktop with a remote user.

Client Email Mini Server (development)
The ability for a client to directly email a contact.

There are an additional 72 features qued for development.

I will let you know more as soon as I know more. This is EXCITING software we here at DBSTalk are happy to bring it to you!!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No silly for the instant messanger (BTW I have no idea how that works)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't write the software so don't ask me.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Zac, it's part of a conspiracy. Scott is one of those guys that fly over your house in a black helicopter........


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I think scott is telling you about features that the product can have... biometrics would only really be useful in a corporate environment, and I'd bet a paycheck you wouldn't see it here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to re-stick this thread to remind everyone that the DBSTalk Instant Messanger is still available and working great. You can find me online most of the day. My username is ChrisB. My AOL username is cblountt. I invite you to give me a shout and say hi.

You can download the Instant Messenger here: http://im.dbstalk.com


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the update Chris, there is about to be a new release of the DBSTalk Instant Messenger.

The new version will have the following additions and fixes. 

1. Save / Load preferences to / from server. 

2. File transfer for ICQ and AOL. 

3. Show connection status for all networks (blinking network name while network is connecting). 

4. Color of /me command. 

5. Emoticons for all networks. 

6. Fonts for networks and colors for networks that support it. 

7. Possiblity to set different status for every network. 

8. Change password / delete user / modify user details from admin area. 

9. Online Lookup - If individuals select a preference to show they are online, then someone can select a feature to show who is currently online within their co-brand the names would appear. Individual may then select, attempt to authorize, and communicate. 

10. First run wizard. 

11. Automatic "away" status with selectable time set. 

12. Multisend file - like multisend message but for files. 

13. Save groups state in contact list (closed/opened) so when user restarts messenger - state is loaded too. 

14. Rebuild help file according to last modifications. 

15. Multiple send from admin area to co-brand owners and from co-brand owners to all co-brand users. 

16. Delete accounts on server after 3 month of inactivity, from admin area. 

17. IDN for every user. 

Also we are getting close to releasing a new look for the DBSTalk Messenger Below is what is shaping up below.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And here is what the chat window will look like


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott,

I'm still not getting Emoticons under AOL. Any ideas? I have Version 3.33


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris that is number 5 on the things that is coming in the next release. I am told that the next release will be within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Not to be the lone sour apple or p*ss on anyone's cornflakes, but it took me long enough to get to where Trillian Pro is stable enough to make use of after Jabber and whatnot failed miserably and I really like Trillian. 

I looked over the list and didn't see anything that is a deal maker for me. What protocol is it using and why not just write a plug-in for Trillian which has bazillions more users? 

Again, not raining on the parade, just wondering why I should use this over something else already working wonders for me.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It seems to be a similar product, but ties into vBulletin which is why they seem to want to use it. As you, I'm sticking with Trillian Pro.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How about making it adaptable with Pal Talk? It gets buggy and I would prefer to have an alternative to run that program.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After forgetting to reinstall the IM after a sys restore a while ago, I have the DBSTalk IM back on my computer, my username is SteveMehs (no spaces)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The new update is coming within a week. 

The DBSTalk.COM Instant Messanger is like Trillian except it is more secure and contains no spyware. The only feature Triallian has that this messanger don't is IRC chat, but I know that are working on it.

Once they get the new look implemented it is going to be a really good free package.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott, is it possible to increase the size of the avatars by a few pixels  My Mountain Dew logo is all squished


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately no.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh well at least it recognizable


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Can we use it to get into the Charlie Chat Chat tonight? I also noticed it is made with Integrity Messenger SDK.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *The DBSTalk.COM Instant Messanger is like Trillian except it is more secure and contains no spyware. *


Uh what part of Trillian is spyware Scott?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Can we use it to get into the Charlie Chat Chat tonight?


It would be cool to use that chat room feature of the IM to do the Charlie Chat, but the DBSTalk Instant Messenger isn't supported on the mac and Web TV platforms. So No, you'll have to use the DBSTalk PHP Chat Room.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Do i have to register to use it? It presents me with a login page.

BTW, this will be my first "Charlie Chat" chat, so i need some advice on how to get in.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Registration for the chat room is optional and very simple, but encouraged. If you type in your name and press enter you should be able to access the chat room. Only advice I can give is tune into ch101 and logon here and have fun  At 8:30 people start to file in and we have half serious conversations until the chat starts at 9. Overall we have a good time and it makes things interesting. Go a head and feel free to check out the chat room  

BTW- It's seems I may be the only one having problems with this, but in order to chat, I have to disable Norton Internet Security.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I use compuserve and it won't let me add anyone on aol/cs IM, saying I don't have it running. But I do.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I downloaded and installed and it continuously reports that I am not authorized.

I gave it my DBSTalk user and pass and no matter what I do, it refuses to connect.

Any ideas?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The program username and password is not attached to DBSTalk.COM you need to register an account with the program (which can be your DBSTalk.COM username and password if you wish) then you will be good to go from there.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, after that registration I still had a problem and did some registry tweaking and it worked.

So far, it doesn't seem to be really tightly integrated with the forum in any way, as clicking the buttons launches the browser to here which I can do by myself.

Is it planned to make it such that we can have forum and IM log-ins tied together and show forum posts live in the IM?

You may have said so, or not, but I'm woozy tired.

Interesting IM, but I will wait to replace Trillian. Keep on with the progress.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nothing on Paltalk or is that something that is implemented different than yahoo, icq, aol, and msn?


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

To correctly file this thread should it be in:

DBSTalk.com's Failed Projects folder

OR:

Ta-da interesting what running a search on the simplest things gets you to.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Many people use it.  I was unaware that it is a failure.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> Many people use it. I was unaware that it is a failure.


this is the first I ever heard of it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

So. This is the first we ever heard of you.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> So. This is the first we ever heard of you.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

thebigjp said:


>


I guess you are.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> I guess you are.


I are what?  ?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What your emoticon is supposed to represent and what I quoted.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

BTB here. what you are saying here is, is that the DBST IM is very popular, widely advertised, and I am the only member here that doesn't use it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No. I never said that. You said it was a failure and your basis for saying that was that you had never heard of it. I just think that it sia fine messenger program used by several people. It was only intended for use by members of this forum.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

I didn't say it was a failure, I just kind of wondered why it has not been widely advertised and not talked about for over a year.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

thebigjp said:


> To correctly file this thread should it be in:
> 
> DBSTalk.com's Failed Projects folder
> 
> ...


yes you did. That is what strted all this I merely took issue with that. It is getting late though my friend. Let's both get a good night's sleep Maybe you can IM me tomorrow.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> yes you did. I merely took issue wuth that.


for what was there to take issue with?


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2004)

thebigjp said:


> I didn't say it was a failure, I just kind of wondered why it has not been widely advertised and not talked about for over a year.


I would also like to know why this was never let known to members like me.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

We were hiding it from you until jp approved.

Seriously it has been on the site. But it just is not mentioned every week (and you have only been a member for a little more than that) . Download it and give it a try. You might like it.

We talk about lots of things here. But all threads die out as this one did. It does not mean that the software was a failure or that anyone was keeping it from you. Just that new topics arose.

Would you like to hear about the cities on Mars? :nono2:


----------

